# Just curious- babies that cough until they vomit



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Is this common?
My baby has a cough right now and she doesnt have to cough alot but if she gets a little coughing fit she makes herself gag and sometimes vomit. She did it twice yesterday. It worries me a little bit but not too much because every time she gets a cold this happens (she is 12 months old). She isnt vomiting without coughing and she doesnt have diarrhea but she looks so awful and it breaks my heart when she throws up... it's driving me insane.

How do you help your baby that is this way? Do you put them over your lap face down and pat them? Over your shoulder? I have done a few different things and last night she slept upright while my husband sat with her in a rocking chair. Is there anything else that I can do to ease her vomiting when she does this?

I sat with her in the tub for a while with the warm steam to help her cough last night and that helped a bit.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

My DD was like this from a very young age on (like 4 months or so until about 7 years old). Her coughs were awful and I would take her in to get checked only to be told it was normal. Finally she saw a peds allergist who was testing her for a suspected penicillin allergy and when he heard what her history was, he ran some tests and diagnosed asthma (that worsens with colds). He said anytime a child vomits with a cough regularly it's a red flag. She's been fine ever since we've started treating her when she has colds/other triggers and she sleeps much better too.

I'm not saying your child has asthma but it's worth keeping in mind. Hope your little one feels better soon!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

my ped told me not to worry too much with smaller kids because their gag reflex is so sensitive that they do that often, but i think i will still watch it because it does bother me.


----------



## kristenyostdc (Aug 31, 2006)

My ds has been doing this since he was a baby and he's now 2 years old. He actually just had a cold and had one coughing fit that made him throw up. He does get asthma symptoms when he gets bad colds though. I think when they are young it has more to do with their gag reflex more then anything else. I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My 12 month old DS just got his first cold and he would do this every night. Nurse, cough and then vomit it all up. Very sad, but understandable. I have an uber sensitive gag reflex as well. He was like that for a few nights, and as the cold/cough worked its way through he stopped. I am not worried.


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

Coughing until you vomit is a "symptom" of pertussis. The best treatment for that is high dose vitamin C in the form of Sodium Ascorbate. If you look in the Resources section of Vaccinations, there is a lot of information about it. If it's not pertussis, the vitamin C may help anyway, and it can't hurt.


----------



## beanbean (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lastrid* 
Coughing until you vomit is a "symptom" of pertussis. The best treatment for that is high dose vitamin C in the form of Sodium Ascorbate. If you look in the Resources section of Vaccinations, there is a lot of information about it. If it's not pertussis, the vitamin C may help anyway, and it can't hurt.









: It's notoriously misdiagnosed, too. Most drs won't even check for it, even with the telltale signs.


----------

